# Advice on battery purchase for existing light



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello,

I currently own a Lezyne Power drive light. It only has one battery in it and I would like to purchase a few extras so I don't get caught out in the dark.

There are soooooo many options out there and I know very little about batteries in general. All I know is that it needs to be a 18650 3.7v battery. But they seem to come in many different mAh ratings. If I were to upgrade to a higher mAh rating can it damage the light in any way ?

Is anyone able to provide me a link or at least recommend what type of battery I should buy ? Brand, mAh rating, a particular seller or website ? Also, I would prefer a light AND charger package, preferably with a plug for Australia, if at all possible.

ps... I plan to get a dynamo set up, but that will be a little later on. And due to having a few different bikes, I won't be able to use a dynamo set up on every bike, so I will also use the existing lights I already have. 

Any advice very much appreciated.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

have a look at these..

http://www.ebay.com.au

. What 18650 batteries should I get? | BudgetLightForum.com


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Higher MaH rating on a pack only means that the battery has more capacity, which means longer run times.

The Panasonics Hendo linked to are considered some of the best on the market at the moment.

When you say you'd prefer a light and charger package - did you mean battery and charger package?

If so - the same seller Hendo linked to sells this Li-Ion charger that should fit your needs:

Soshine 18650 AU SC S2 Lithium ion battery charger Australian standards | eBay


----------



## Ryan C. (Jan 23, 2007)

Please note that the cells on that link are not protected by a PCB. If the Lezyne cuts off at a certain voltage > 2.5V then they should in theory be fine. But if it doesn't have low voltage circuitry in the light it will damage these cells when run down. You should remember to never use these in any application utilizing more than one cell. I'd also never charge unprotected cells unattended and be very careful to never short circuit them.

For peace of mind and future compatibility I'd go with something using those same cells but with an added PCB. Such as the EagleTac or Callies Kustoms.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Ryan C. said:


> Please note that the cells on that link are not protected by a PCB. If the Lezyne cuts off at a certain voltage > 2.5V then they should in theory be fine. But if it doesn't have low voltage circuitry in the light it will damage these cells when run down. You should remember to never use these in any application utilizing more than one cell. I'd also never charge unprotected cells unattended and be very careful to never short circuit them.
> 
> For peace of mind and future compatibility I'd go with something using those same cells but with an added PCB. Such as the EagleTac or Callies Kustoms.


Good point - since the OP mentioned the Australian power requirements, the same seller I mentioned in my last post, also is in Au, and sells the Blazar protected cells built on the Panasonic 3100 cells too:

2x BLAZAR PROTECTED Panasonic NCR 18650 A 3100mAh Lithium Li-ion battery BUTTON | eBay


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw a post by someone else looking for alternative Lezyne batteries.

Here's what they said:

The battery is Lezyne-branded, and is rated at "3.7V 2400 mAH 2 Amp Protected". According to the instructions, "only Lezyne branded LIR 18650 2 Amp Protected batteries may be used". However, when I contacted Lezyne, they told me that other brands may be used, but that Lezyne developed their batteries to have "super long life".​
It looks like you need protected batteries.

Be aware that all 18650 batteries are not EXACTLY the same size. Here's a site that does extensive reviews on batteries, chargers, flashlights, etc. Sizes do vary by a millimeter or so. It's not a problem, unless it's a millimeter longer or wider than the battery housing. If you can measure your battery size and then contact the seller to see if the sizes are close, that would help. Also look at the end caps on the Lezyne battery and see if the picture of the battery you want to purchase has the same type. Some end caps have a raised wide base and others have a smaller diameter cap that looks like a traditional AA battery.


----------

